# Briggs vs Honda



## GT_4 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi everyone, it's been a while but haven't forgotten you 

My question isn't not related to engine repair but rather reliability.
I will soon be buying a pressure washer and i'm kinda of torn between
the two engine brands i'm interested in. 

One is equipped with Briggs and Stratton ELITE 675 Series 190cc with 2550psi which will be on sale soon for 299.99$ cdn. 

The other one is Karcher equipped with a Honda GC190 Series 190cc with 3050psi which is on sale for 499.00$ cdn.

I would tend to go with the Briggs 2550psi, because of the selling $ which is quite appealing and good psi/$ ratio , on the other hand the Karcher / Honda combination + 3000psi seems a logical choice.

It's difficult can't make up my mind.
Need your help guys!!!! 

Thanks
Tony


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

there is another post about a new Karcher with a honda engine, and it would not start (NEW) they wanted $60 to fix it.

check the post... 
by the way I prefer Honda... I think its a Karcher issue


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

chuck_thehammer said:


> there is another post about a new Karcher with a honda engine, and it would not start (NEW) they wanted $60 to fix it.
> 
> check the post...
> by the way I prefer Honda... I think its a Karcher issue



You failed to mention the cause of the problem. the guy just posted and the carb was gummed up and its a Karcher dealer that wants 60$ to fix it not Honda. if its gummed up its neglect and shouldn't be covered under warranty. i would think under normal circumstances the carb would be covered but if its gummed up i think we can say its a neglect problem

By the way Honda's all the way. just do there periodic maintenance and you won't have a problem. I work at a rental place and about 98% of the engines are hondas


----------



## PCC (May 1, 2008)

Tony -

Make sure you look at the flow parameter when comparing pressure washers. Achieving 3000 psi can be done relatively cheaply, what costs you is getting higher flows. My larger pressure washer will only do 3000 psi (less than the 3050 of the one unit you describe), but it does 4.5 gpm with a Honda GX390 (13hp). Flow is important when cleaning items larger than your car or lawn furniture. While I think you need to take the manufacturers ratings with a grain of salt, you might want to compare what they often call "cleaning units"=psi x gpm, i.e. 6000 cleaning units = 3000psi x 2gpm

I'm a big Honda GX fan.

Patrick


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The Briggs engines are good, but the Honda engines are a little better in my opinion. Either one will give good service if maintained properly.


----------



## GT_4 (Dec 10, 2007)

okay, so this is what i ended up purchasing.
Hope it'll live up to my expectations, actually 7250 c/u ain't too bad.

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/engine_power/details.aspx?pid=187

Thanks for the input
Tony


----------

